# ammonium chloride



## paveprince (Jan 30, 2008)

how do you make ammonium chloride ?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 30, 2008)

Pave as the name implies it's a simple mixture of ammonium hydroxide and hydrogen chloride in a 1 to 1 molar ratio:

*Making Ammonium Chloride with 32% Muriatic Acid and Household Ammonia (3% Ammonia by weight = Ammonium Hydroxide)

Formula ( ignoring water ) : HCl + NH3 --> NH4Cl 

Mass:36.5 g/mol + 17 g/mol --> 53.5 g/mol

Percents: HCl = 32%;NH3 = 3% ; NH4Cl= 100% 

Weights for 1 Mole: 

HCl =~ 36.5/.32=114.1 gm;

NH3 =~ 17/.03= 567 gm;

NH4Cl=~ 53.5gm 

Specific Gravities: 

32% HCl=~ 1.18 g/mL ;

NH4OH ( 3% NH3 )= ~ 1.02 g / mL ;

Calculate Volumes required per mole (alternately you can just weigh the liquids in the graduated cylinder with the scales tared for the empty cylinder and fill to the proper weights for 1 Mole): 

32% HCl = 114.1 / 1.18 =~ 97 mL 

3% NH4OH = 567 / 1.02 =~ 556 mL


Reaction:

 Obtain a clean, dry, empty 1 Liter container 
 Use a graduated cylinder to measure 556 mL of 3% ammonia being careful not to inhale the fumes. Adjust this volume with the above equations if not using 3%.
 Carefully decant the 3% ammonia into the container.
 Throughly rinse the graduated cylinder with water, dry, and measure out 97 mL of 32% muriatic acid.
 Add HCl 10ml at a time to the NH3 and swirl
 Swirl the vessel until the vessel cools and no longer heats up when swirled. 
 You must wait for the vessel to cool completely between additions or the vessel may break due to the heat build up!
 Check the pH of the cooled mixture, it should read 7.0 +/- 0.1, if lower add a drop of 3% NH3, if high add a drop of 32% HCl and retest. Alternately, if the solution smells of ammonia add a drop of HCl, if it smells of HCl add a drop of ammonia. BE CAREFUL NOT TO INHALE THESE FUMES!!! Waft your hand over the vessel to get the scent.
 Gently evaporate the solution to dryness in a well ventilated area to obtain pure 53 gms of NH4Cl or concentrate until crystals form and use hot for precipitation of Platinum and Palladium. If evaporating to dryness pour the liquid into a square casserole dish with low sides and gently heat until all moisture and fumes are gone. Scrape the powder from the sides of the dish with a knife.DO NOT OVERHEAT as Ammonium Chloride will vaporize !

Steve


----------



## paveprince (Jan 30, 2008)

wow looks complicated but ill give it a try. im trying to duplicate the shor patent but revising it with ideas from the forum like using a flower pot as an ion curtin and de ionized table salt as the electrolyte . here ia a pic of my experiment. the result was one very desolved ring and a green cloudy solution at the bottom of the pot im not sure what the cloudy stuff is gold or silver??? wait the resolution is to hi ill email it to you . tell me if i did some thing wrong.


----------



## paveprince (Jan 30, 2008)

do i mix this powder with water.its for a karat gold cell like the shor patent


----------



## Irons (Jan 30, 2008)

A slightly acidic saturated solution of Ammonium Chloride, since that is what you are going to need to precipitate the PGMs.

Why go through all the extra work to dry it?

It's also available on Ebay at a very reasonable price. It's hardly worth making it, it's so cheap.

I produce it as a byproduct. After you finish digesting your PMs, you have to boil off your excess HCl. I boil it off into Ammonium Hydroxide, thus making the Ammonium Chloride that I need.

Everything but the squeal.


----------



## Lou (Jan 30, 2008)

It's also at the hardware store as sal ammoniac, it's used for cleaning the tips of soldering irons if I remember correctly. I've seen big blocks of it for cheap. No reason you can't just bust it up with a hammer, dissolve, and recrystallize from water to get pure(r) material.


Lou


----------



## peter i (Jan 30, 2008)

And in Denmark it's sold for making candy!

Sweets and licorice with ammonium chloride (legally up to 10% may be added) is very popular here, and scares foreigners!
[img:250:305]http://www.zen20611.zen.co.uk/DanishFood/ProductImages/lakrids/haribo_piratos_super.jpg[/img]

The small black letters in the red band actually says: "Licorice for adults, not for children".


----------



## Irons (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeast grow like mad when they have Ammonia to eat. Ammonium Chloride is a common additive to Yeast dough.It's also added to livestock feed along with Urea as an ersatz protein substitute because the organisms in the gut of ruminants can metabolize it.


----------



## meatheadmerlin (Sep 23, 2019)

For use in baking, isn't a Sal Ammoniac variant commonly sold as Alum?

Also,
Cigar aficionado blogs mention Ammonia as a natural byproduct of fermenting tobacco.
I had a notion of trying to capture the Ammonia produced by
bubbling the vapors through a Muriatic Acid solution
(or similarly chlorinated solution) to capture it in a useful form.

With the expected rate of production of Ammonia,
the amounts captured by plain water would just evaporate out of solution.

_


----------

